# Backyard tap water



## Lowlyf (18/6/17)

Fellas, this may be one of those eye rolling stupidly dumb questions but I'm gonna ask the bastard anyways!

I want to brew out the back so I can take the young fella out the back and play and the missus would be fine with that, therefore allowing me to brew a tonne more beers in the future!! 
Question is, could i fill up the fermenter on extract brews, or my urn for biab brews out of the backyard tap? Not out of the hose, but the tap hanging off the house? Im assuming it would probably need a filter, but id rather not fork out the money if I dont have to.

Cheers


----------



## MHB (18/6/17)

Unless you live in a very new house with a grey water system (and the tap should be marked) the tap water in the back yard should be the same water as the rest of the house, so if your indoor water is OK so should the outdoor water.
The one thing to be wary of is the hose, a lot of garden hoses will give the water a plastic taste, not good in beer. You might be looking at a short food grade hose just for brewing, or going from the tap to your brewery with a bucket.
If your water is good for brewing, just removing the Chlorine is probably enough, filtering isn't really required for most domestic water, you might get better results with a bit of basic water chemistry and pH adjustments, and just using a Campden Tablet to remove that Chlorine.
Mark


----------



## bevan (18/6/17)

With out knowing your plumbing I'd say that the tap out the back will have the same quality of water from your sink, mine does (it's what I use). So I'd say you shouldn't need a filter (unless your in Adelaide in which case you should be using a filter all the time [emoji23]). What you could do is the day before you brew put in more water than you need and boil it, then it should cool down overnight (covered of course) ready for your brew day.


----------



## Grott (18/6/17)

bevan said:


> (unless your in Adelaide in which case you should be using a filter all the time [emoji23]).
> 
> 
> > At least we get a meal with it, perhaps that's what's in the bottom of a Coopers Pale Ale?


----------



## Lowlyf (18/6/17)

Haha bloody coppers conditioned water!


----------



## Lowlyf (18/6/17)

Alright cheers guys! Ill brew today with the tap out the back. I'll just pour it straight from the tap and not use the hose (not that I was ever planning on using that)


----------



## Lionman (22/6/17)

I know some people use hose and filters meant for caravans. Its the hose that would go from the tap at a caravan park to the caravan or motorhome.

Usually white food grade hose with normal garden fittings, and an inline filter that just connects up to said hoses.


----------



## mtb (22/6/17)

I grabbed myself one of these bad boys. Contributes zero hose flavour and functions otherwise like an ordinary garden hose.


----------



## Brewnicorn (22/6/17)

Lionman said:


> I know some people use hose and filters meant for caravans. Its the hose that would go from the tap at a caravan park to the caravan or motorhome.
> 
> Usually white food grade hose with normal garden fittings, and an inline filter that just connects up to said hoses.



I used one of these filters initially when I grew frustrated with the larger brewing containers not fitting in the sink etc and the filter was a good solution for it. Use the food grade hose and you're laughing! 

Filter link - https://www.bunnings.com.au/stefani-caravan-water-filter-cartridge_p5090173


----------



## Pnutapper (22/6/17)

I have always used this type of rig


Front section of a brass 3/4" snaplock adaptor - remove spring and valve, retain SL6 valve seat (shed junk - no value)
Beer line check valve (shed junk - about $10 value)
Multiwall nylon beer tubing (@ around $1 a meter.)


----------



## Lowlyf (23/6/17)

mtb said:


> I grabbed myself one of these bad boys. Contributes zero hose flavour and functions otherwise like an ordinary garden hose.



Dude that is fantastic. Do you use a tap fitting of some sort to control the flow or eliminate it completely without having to walk all the way to the tap??


----------



## mtb (23/6/17)

Lowlyf said:


> Dude that is fantastic. Do you use a tap fitting of some sort to control the flow or eliminate it completely without having to walk all the way to the tap??


For me thankfully, the tap is very close by, but one could easily fit an inline valve - I've been considering this simply because I'm lazy


----------

